
Things Routers Do: Network Address Translation - luu
http://www.somerandomidiot.com/blog/2015/04/05/things-routers-do-network-address-translation/
======
lkbm
Thanks for sharing this. There are lots of things like this--foundational,
simple, background knowledge that I never fully grokked, and this took me
through it in a much more straightforward and practical way than I would get
from, e.g., Wikipedia, and in a more discrete, digestible chunk than if I
tried digging through college textbooks.

